# Christmas moss Emersed



## tovtm (7 Apr 2012)

Whats best way to grow this out of the tank?

At the moment I have put itin a clean Chinese see through box with water from the tank and it's sitting on top of my tank glass under the lights.

Is this best way to grow it or would I be better to empty the water and keep it moist/spray each day to keep moisture level up? The container is sealed


----------



## John S (7 Apr 2012)

See Hoggies post here:

http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f= ... ss#p200539


----------



## Kristoph91 (7 Apr 2012)

I've been trying to grow fissidens on lava rock emersed on my windowsill with a spraying of my Oscars tank water 3-4 times a day.
But instead of a chinese takeaway box, I've been using a haagen-daz ice cream box (the transparent kind) with cling film lid.
I've sliced and diced the moss first, then added water and "painted" it onto the rock. I've been trying the same with Java moss on bogwood.

Hope this helps.

Kris


----------



## tovtm (7 Apr 2012)

thanks kris whats your results so far? and before and up to date photos?


----------



## Kristoph91 (7 Apr 2012)

I've only been doing it for a week now here at home, but at my flat in Ipswich its going very well  I will post some pictures when I'm back next week.. But knowing my flatmates, there has probably been no spraying so hopefully its still alive when I get back.
:-/

Kris


----------

